

Ask HN: When does a startup stop being a startup? - hellweaver666

I recently read an article that referred to Digg as a startup. Is Digg still a startup? They've been around for years now. What makes a startup a startup, and when does one stop being a startup?
======
bdfh42
How about on IPO, sale to third party or when the founders give up?

------
vaksel
a) When they break even with their original investment and have decent profits
for their size

b) When they are considered the leader in their niche

c) When the original founders are no longer at the helm. (Bringing in a CEO
for example/IPO)

d) More than 100 employees

But that's just me

~~~
csakon
Does this mean you don't consider 37signals a startup?

I would agree to no, they are not. They are a leader in their niche (simple
small business products) and they are profitable beyond their original
investment.

I can't recall how magazine publications refer to them (as a startup or a
company based out of Chicago)

~~~
rms
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=173000>

------
pclark
given that they rely on external funding, I'd say they were a startup.

